# Mitel VLan setting



## dinnabeh (Oct 23, 2016)

Site A –
Sonicwall TZ600 Router – 192.168.123.1
Cisco Switch SGE2010P – 192.168.123.5
DHCP Server – Windows 2012 R2 – 192.168.123.9
Mitel 5000 server – 192.168.123.7

Site B – 
Sonicwall TZ600 Router – 192.168.127.1
Cisco Switch SG200-26P – 192.168.127.5
DHCP Server – Windows 2008 R2 192.168.127.9
VPN IPsec tunnel between the two sites
At this time, the voice and data on the same default VLan and it’s working great for both sites with options 128, 129 and 30. The client workstations are connected to the phones.
Need to setup VLAN for Voice since the company is growing, so I want to start with the Site B since it’s a small office and it can be a start (in case things break).
So far this what I’ve done:
Setup Voice VLan 10 on the site B switch and tagged the ports for the phones only.
Added a new scope (192.168.10.0) to the DHCP server.
Enabled IP Helper on the router and added IP Helper Policy to tell it where the DHCP server (192.168.127.9)
Added VLan 10 subnet to the VPN access network to communicate to site A which it has the Phone server
Added option 43 to main scope in the DHCP server and removed options 128, 129 and 130.. option 43 (id:ipphone.mitel.com;sw_tftp=192.168.123.7;call_srv=192.168.123.7;vlan=10;l2p=6;dscp=56).
The phone boots up and get option 43 and then releasing and then goes back to DHCP Discovery using option 43 and gets stuck on that for a while and then times out.
Anyone have any ideas or solutions…


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

Are the phones stuck in discovery mode by any chance?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

I misread your post, it is.

First step I would take us to plug in a laptop to the voice port and see if you get a valid IP address.


----------

